# MTD Numbers



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I live in Canada, and many of the Yardman machines I see were build by MTD, made in Canada.
One example is a 8.5HP/25" I picked up the other day.
It is a 31AH6C3F501, however when I put this number in the MTD site, I get an error message.
Can anyone help me "translate" Canada MTD to USA MTD? Is that possible?
I also have an older Yard Machine 5HP/24 inch, and the same issue. 31A-312E516.
Thanks in advance.


----------

